# The Irish Economy’s Rise Was Steep, and the Fall Was Fast



## Murt10 (4 Jan 2009)

From todays New York Times

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/04/business/worldbusiness/04ireland.html?ref=todayspaper



> IT’S 3 a.m. at Doheny & Nesbitt, a favorite watering hole of Dublin’s political and business elite, and the property tycoon Sean Dunne stoops to retrieve a penny from the pub’s grimy floor......


----------



## Elphaba (5 Jan 2009)

Ahem....seems he paid for the boob job as well....I hope they dont go bust too.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (5 Jan 2009)

elphaba said:


> ahem....seems he paid for the boob job as well....i hope they dont go bust too.




:d


----------



## bazermc (6 Jan 2009)

There is a follow up article in todays irish times about him

[broken link removed]


----------

